# Molting?



## Max (May 7, 2005)

Just Recently I Noticed That One Of My Mantids Has Been Climbing Around And Falling Off Twigs And Almost Fitting The Best Description Of Spasing Out When It Falls. Is This A Sign Of Molting?


----------



## Macano (May 7, 2005)

Seems to me no. Most, actually all of the time my mantids near a molt they become very placid and don't move for quite a while.


----------



## Max (May 7, 2005)

I Got My Answer In An Hour's Time, It Was Indeed Molting! After It Fell A Couple Of Times, It Got Upon Its "Happy Twig" And Stayed Still For Like 2 Mins Then Started To Molt!

Thanks To Macano For Your Reply!


----------



## babynik14 (May 12, 2007)

mine has been falling to twice yesterday!!! and now she isnt moving and shes bein all weird and i think she is molting.. that would answer my question to lol..


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2007)

Mantids should not fall when they are about to molt. I have never had this happen and I have been around mantids longer than a lot of you have been alive.


----------



## randyardvark (May 12, 2007)

i agree with rick, mantids shouldn't fall at all with the ecception of older mantids and dying ones, i would suggest changing thier accomodation with better grip, if it falls in its next moult you will be gutted


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Strange. I had mantises fall a lot a couple days before molting. They all eventually became adults too. I think mine fell due to difficulty gripping the cloth/mesh lids, but I don't think I ever had a mantis fall from a twig. They can grip twigs really well.


----------

